# Should I change something or just leave it?



## Dart032 (Dec 9, 2011)

So I got myself into a slight problem I think. Got a 55 gallon tank over a year ago and stocked it over time with a bunch of malawi cichlids. I have 2 bumble bees, 2 kenyis, 1 orange cap, 3 jahonni, 2 cobalts, 4 yellow labs,2 acie, 3 red zebras, 2 clown loaches, and a syndotis cat. I initially was going with the overstock method in order to curb agression and give the fish lots of distractions so any one fish didnt get picked on. I am currently having 0 problems but im worried this will soon change. I have 3 air stones and an aquaclear 50. Had another filter running also but it died...any suggestions for this heavy of a load? I change the water once a week and its crystal clear and fish seem healthy. keep the temp at 8o and feed them a varied diet of frozen,flake, and pelleted food. Had an acie hold once but other than that I havnt had any breeding.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are your test results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? None of these toxins will be visible in your water.

I'd plan to change things. Do I see a labeotropheus in there as well?

Kenyi, johannii and bumblebees are too big/aggressive for a 55G. Are you keeping the same tank size?

I'd choose 3 species of different genus' and stock 1m:4f of each. Note that cobalts and red zebra are both Metriaclima. And red zebra cross-breeds with yellow labs.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Definitely gonna need more filtration for starters.


----------



## Dart032 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yea I got one labeotropheus male. I'd like to get a 75 or 120. Would these fish work if I took out the red zebras and the cobalt if I got a larger tank. I have to go buy more test kits do you recommend drops test or strips or neither?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If you haven't already, check your pH, KH, and nitrates. As fish grow, what worked in the beginning in regards to buffering and water changes may not any more.


----------



## Dart032 (Dec 9, 2011)

My ph is at 7.8 have to get something to check the rest


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In a 72" tank you could do the three aggressive species with 1m:7f of each. That would be bumblebee, kenyi and johannii.

You could try an all-male tank in a 75G and see what happens.

I don't think you could keep all those fish in a 75G or even a 120G.

What is the orange cap? And what would you do with the labeotropheus?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I,m surprised the aquaclear is able to keep up,or,maybe its not,I guess after you do some testing you'll know,API's master test kit is a good one(liquid) I think Kh and Gh are not included though


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You definitely should pick up another filter, the best one you can afford... they are all pretty good really.

As far as the stocking, on paper it certainly could be challenging, and the tank is a bit too small. Having said that, the fish are unaware of this, and I've seen successful tanks that are far more overstocked than this.

At this point; a) get the water tested
b) get the best filter you can.
c) If things are working for you otherwise, leave things alone

DJ's ratios listed above are highly recommended for breeding situations, but not really necessary to just have a nice tank with some colourful fish like you have. Mixes just end up working by trial and error. The biggest issue for now is the water quality and filtration, get that checked and solved, and then worry about the stocking "if" it ever becomes an issue. If it doesn't, enjoy.


----------



## Dart032 (Dec 9, 2011)

Got the water tested my nitrates were below 15 but the ammonia was a little high so i agree more filters are in the works. Would the aquaclear 110 create to much current in the water? Yeah in a dream world yeah id have a 120 gallon tank for each species but i have a limited income devoted to the hobby and was misinformed on stocking a cichlid tank. Like I said I am currently having no problems and the fish look very healthy, the bumble bees are about 4 inches and the rest are 2.5ish. Im trying to do the best with what I have. I may try to rehome a couple the red zebras..the cobalt is one of my favorites and the labs give good contrast but maybe I will give them a smaller species tank


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

An AC110 would be fine.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I hate to spend your money, but I'd consider also adding a small canister packed with biomedia in addition to the AC110. Eventually remove the AC50, but give it 2-3 months after adding the new filters.


----------



## Dart032 (Dec 9, 2011)

Found an old tetra 4o sitting under my tank so i added that to the ac50 ....im just have to stall untill i come up with some extra work to pay for the 110


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

Did you get your water tested yet? Go to a LFS and do that, pretty high priority. Otherwise order the kit for $21 from Amazon. No chemistry degree required.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

I would in all honesty for the long term, maybe not for today, not for tomorrow, week from now but the following months where an over-crowded tank is going to produce bad water quality - upgrade the tank - it is a good opportunity for change.

I just think even with additional filters and perfect test results - you will be living month to month.


----------



## Dart032 (Dec 9, 2011)

I decided hob wouldnt work with my BG so I built a sump for my tank. Its pushing around 500gph so hopefully thatl help things out. I broke a rule and didnt qaurunteen and now i have an ich problem...lost a clown loach and a albino baby convict somebody gave me


----------



## mgreen44 (Dec 27, 2011)

You can find a cascade 1000 canister for 100 bucks it will do a great job in a 55gal wont need the other one use the sprayer bar to break up the surface can try to find a used one if cost is too much. You will need to change water every week with that many fish mine get excited right after water change. I have a dozen in a 55 and that alot of fish.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> now i have an ich problem...lost a clown loach and a albino baby convict somebody gave me


See this article for ick treatments. The heat and salt method did not work for me, Mardel CopperSafe worked perfectly. Just read the label and use per instructions.


----------

